# FIREFOX DOESNT LOAD!!!!



## kinpuppet (Sep 6, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kVT1qiYPNU
here I made a video, I jsut downloaded it and set it as my default browser, but everytime i click on it , it doesnt work......it jsut has the little hourglass pop up...im sad now....is there any one who can help?


----------



## Notorious (Sep 6, 2008)

Tried reinstalling it?


----------



## kinpuppet (Sep 6, 2008)

Notorious said:


> Tried reinstalling it?


 I have and it still doesnt work!!! ive done it like 15 times!!!


----------



## Hanazawa (Sep 6, 2008)

did you restart your computer after you installed it?


----------



## kinpuppet (Sep 6, 2008)

Hanazawa said:


> did you restart your computer after you installed it?


 I shall try now!!!!


----------



## Kimmerset (Sep 6, 2008)

kinpuppet said:


> I shall try now!!!!



****Re-enactment****

IT Guy: Hello? Uh huh... have you tried turning it off an on again? Okay, bye bye.


----------



## kinpuppet (Sep 6, 2008)

nope it didnt work the hour galss jsut stays on there a littl elonger but otehr tahtn taht it goes away and nothing happens......


----------



## Eevee (Sep 7, 2008)

odd

2 or 3?

and have you tried firefox safe mode, which should be in your start menu somewhere?


----------



## kinpuppet (Sep 7, 2008)

yeah ive tried it in safe mode, i have 3 never downlaoded 2 is htere really a difference?


----------



## Runefox (Sep 7, 2008)

I've had something similar happen to me in Linux. You'll need to remove your Firefox user profile altogether.

->Go to C:\Documents and Settings\(username)\Application Data

->Rename the Mozilla folder to something else.

->Try again.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 7, 2008)

This exact same thing happened to me a little while ago. I tried reinstalling, running system restore, virus scans (multiple programs), and I don't know what else. Eventually, I just gave up and used IE until it sicked me enough to reformat my computer. I couldn't find any help on this in google at the time.. hopefully there's a known solution by this time so you don't have to resort to what I had done. :/


----------



## Tycho (Sep 7, 2008)

*wonders how long it'll be before someone uses PEBKAC*


----------



## Hanazawa (Sep 7, 2008)

I'd forgotten about PEBKAC. Thanks for the reminder, Tycho


----------

